# His & hers faith based books for a marriage in crisis



## pplwatching

Hello everyone,

I am looking for good recommendations for faith based books to help a marriage in crisis. Something that combines scripture and practical suggestions for communication and problem solving. The ideal suggestion would be a matched pair of books, gender specific for each spouse.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Satya

Boundaries is a good book, and if I recall, is religious - based.


----------



## arbitrator

*Most anything written by Dr. Gary Smalley!*


----------

